# Eureka Mignon on Special Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have few limited stock of Eureka Mignon grinders on sale

take a look:

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Eurieka/Eureka%20Mignon%20Grinder


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Just to confirm that's £300 inc VAT + carriage?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

£300 incl FREE delivery within UK mainland


----------

